# Happy Birthday, Aggie08



## ccheese (Jan 24, 2008)

Today is Aggie08's twenty-second birthday. 

Happy birthday, mate !

Charles


----------



## seesul (Jan 24, 2008)

Happy birthday!
Wish I was 22... in love with beer


----------



## Njaco (Jan 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Aggie!!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday!

Wish I was 22 as well.

TO


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jan 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday!...2 more years and I'll be next


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2008)

Happy birthday....!


----------



## DBII (Jan 24, 2008)

Happy B-day. O to be 22 again, [email protected]% I would take being 40 again...

DBII


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Happy birthday aggie


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday. Even though you are a Cowboys fan! 

Actually now that I think of it, you have not been around since you spoke so highly of the Cowboys as America's team and that they were going to win it all.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 24, 2008)

Aggie, it's ok, you can remove your head from the sand. There is always next year! ha

Happy birthday!


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 24, 2008)

Tip of Newcastle to ya!


----------



## v2 (Jan 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Aggie!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 25, 2008)

happy birthday aggie!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Aggie...22...so long ago now


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry I was on duty yesterday, therefore I'm a bit late with my wishes.

Happy birthday, mate !!!!


----------

